# I just cant catch a bass



## skysail (Apr 29, 2012)

Iv been out fishing plenty of times this year, both on my boat and shorefishing. I still havnt caught a bass off my boat. Today was the first day I actually pulled a bass up to my boat and saw it, but it got away. Its so frustrating that I need to vent here. All the boats around me usually are pulling them in. My friend has caught more fish on my boat then i have. Last year I caught plenty, so I have some experience. whats your last resort lure? Any advice?


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 29, 2012)

skysail said:


> Iv been out fishing plenty of times this year, both on my boat and shorefishing. I still havnt caught a bass off my boat. Today was the first day I actually pulled a bass up to my boat and saw it, but it got away. Its so frustrating that I need to vent here. All the boats around me usually are pulling them in. My friend has caught more fish on my boat then i have. Last year I caught plenty, so I have some experience. whats your last resort lure? Any advice?


Try trolling around 1-2 mph with a shad colored crankbait


----------



## fish devil (Apr 29, 2012)

:twisted: Are you fishing shallow lakes or deep water? What kind of water temps you getting? Smallmouth or Largemouth? Judging by the area you are from(Chicago), I would think the bass are in a prespawn mode. Try fast moving baits .....lipless cranks, spinnerbaits, chatterbaits, regular cranks. If that doesn't work, slow down with a hard jerkbait like a Husky Jerk or X-Rap.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 29, 2012)

Try a big black Power Worm with as light ( or none ) a weight as you can cast. Move it as slow as you can. If they are there...they will bite. Be patient. 

Hope you get one soon. 

Where do you fish in the Chicago area? I spend some time up there in the Summers. regards, Rich


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 29, 2012)

Just keep plugging through it, the skunk always gets worst before it gets better. Switching from a Texas rigged stick to a wacky rigged stick finally broke mine


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Apr 29, 2012)

skysail said:


> Iv been out fishing plenty of times this year, both on my boat and shorefishing. I still havnt caught a bass off my boat. Today was the first day I actually pulled a bass up to my boat and saw it, but it got away. Its so frustrating that I need to vent here. All the boats around me usually are pulling them in. My friend has caught more fish on my boat then i have. Last year I caught plenty, so I have some experience. whats your last resort lure? Any advice?



Cleveland here...so we's got about the same climate and speices. 
The water is still cold, cloudy, and they're about to spawn. They're gonna be slow until 'bout Memorial Day weekend. 

They only thing I'm having luck with this year is spoons. Rubbers aren't doing anything, same with cranks. Water is too dirty, water is too dirty and cold, respectivly.

Last year, early, I had good luck with in-line spinners (willow blade), with grub trailers. Put just enough speed on it to get the blade to spin. Chartruse and white .


----------



## devilmutt (Apr 29, 2012)

Throw a spinnerbait, you'll cover a bunch of water and find the most active fish.


----------



## skysail (Apr 29, 2012)

I fish places like shabbona, heidecke, lake Michigan for largemouth And pike. Where I was today my sonar read mostly 15-20 feet at about 55 degrees. The lake today was pretty clear, almost maybe 5 feet vis. The hits were shallow in the weeds right along the edge. I love using crankbaits but I never have luck with them. Today I used dark fat ika and Texas style worms. I did also troll around with a diver. I think my problem today was setting the hook. I always felt like I did too quick, so today I think I waited too long.


----------



## BtsNhoS (May 28, 2012)

I was in the same boat for a while but now I'm throwing a 4 or 5 inch senko wacky style under logs and brush and absolutely killing them


----------



## richg99 (May 28, 2012)

In an another thread, ...( maybe on another site )...a pretty wise guy commented on "reeling up" before striking the fish. Makes a lot of sense and I think most of us already do it. 

I don't even think about the fact that it is done naturally. Might consider it next time you have a pull on your line. Rich


----------



## 200racing (May 29, 2012)

my last resor lures.

watermelons w/redflake baby brushog t-rigged w/ a 1/16oz weight. drag it slowly.

rooster tail. 

shakey head. i like a a ball 1/4oz head for baits that float.it seems to get hung less. a standup head keeps normal worms upright. 
the reason i use 2 kind of heads is i feel pauses in your retrieve are good and the bait laying on its side is not good.

weightless finesse or trick worm around visible cover. i like red the most.


----------



## Nickk (May 30, 2012)

as a fellow Northern Illinoisian I would say to head north! Southern Wisconsin is your friend, maybe Browns Lake or Eagle lake for smaller water or Lake Delavan.


----------



## richg99 (May 30, 2012)

I agree with Nickk. I live on the ILL/Wisc. border and rarely even buy an Illinois license. I think more money goes into stocking in Wisc. than ever went into ILL. waters.

Delavan can be a great fishing lake, if you can avoid the wave-runners/water-skiers.

I just bought another Kayak today for quiet fishing up here during the Summers. Delavan has one protected flat that I intend to try the yak out in....during the next few weeks. regards, Rich

Rich


----------

